# speedo problem, rb20det with rb25de trans



## frasern (May 31, 2009)

I have recently converted my 1989 r32 rb20det to manual. however i got a conversion kit for an r33. Everything works fine except the speedo. r32 being mechanical drive and r33 being electric drive i don't know how to get it working.
If i got an r33 speedo cluster would the speedo work then? or are the rb25 r32's electric drive too then would a speedo cluster from one of them work?
or any other ideas that would fix it


----------



## Shadao (Aug 14, 2007)

no clue man... try asking for help over on GTRCanada.com

there are a couple other sites as well which are super helpful...

there is GTR uk and GTR australia... just google them and you will find them


----------

